# Sofia @ 18 weeks



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I am by no means a professional handler and my boyfriend is definitely not a professional photographer, but we tried to get a stack of our crazy girl, Sofia...

After several shots of her moving her legs, and facing the wall, this was as good as we got haha! If the stack is really off we can try some more. I did read the how to stack thread, but maybe I need to look again more closely or have more people help haha!

Sofia is 18 weeks old, and her line goes back to German (I *think* East German) show line shepherds with working titles (mostly SchH.) I know she doesn't fit the AKC standard, but how is she to the UKC or German standards? We have started her on some schutzhund training at the moment, so hopefully that goes well! Anyways, here is her photo, sorry for the blur... this really was the best of the bunch!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

(I'm not here to critique, no where near that expertiese!) But she is beautiful and it looks like you guys did a great job stacking her!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is another picture that shows her face.

I took this picture on my own, so she is facing the camera and the stack is off because her front legs are kind of off and she is wagging her tail lol, but you can see her eyes better so I thought I would throw it in.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think you did a great job stacking her! 

I'm not super with the whole structure thing so I can't offer too much, but I really like her head and expression. Looks like her ears are coming up too! 

Having met her I will add that her temperament is pretty solid.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice looking pup. The first picture has nice positioning on the front end, compair the two pictures, see how in Pic #1 she has her front legs under her and in Pic 2, the are placed out in front.

But Picture 2 has better position of the rear end, except her nice long tail is hiding her hock.

So looking at in in pieces, she has nice angulation, front shoulder is a little straight, nice color and pigementation, She looks like she might be a little easty-westy on her front legs (feet turning out), nice dark eye. I like that she isn't really bitchy looking and you have her at a really nice weight. Nice topline and long bottom line (belly).

Also good job stacking, just look at the things I mentioned, it isn't easy learning how to stack.

PS I am not an expert, just learning.



Val


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

nice looking dog... maculine looking head, but in a smaller, feminine body...i like that. Similiar colors as my lucy, especially around the legs how it blends like that. Out of curiosity, what does she weigh?


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Katie - Thanks for the comment on her personality =). Her ears are still wonky, they'll be floppier some days lol. We should set up another play date for the dogs sometime.

Val - Thanks for the stacking tips, I will see what I can do to get both in one picture lol! We get that she looks boyish all the time, I guess she does have kind of a big head haha. I hear it is better to have a more boyish head than one that is overly 'bitchy'.

Lucy Dog - She is a bigger girl, last time we weighed her she was about 32 lbs, but she might be closer to 35ish now. I don't think she is gigantic, but she is not a petite gal lol. Her legs are dark now, but I think they will lighten up a bit on the sides as she ages, hopefully she keeps a nice dark mask like her parents =D. Your Lucy is a cutie, sometimes Sofia's ears will be batty like hers!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Young female with excellent substance and balance. I like her bone. Flat withers going into a good topline though her croup should be a bit longer. Very good angulation front and rear though her upper arm should be longer. She appears to toe out a bit in front, but that could be how she is stacked. Very nice head.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I would have to agree with everyone else. She is beautiful, nice job stacking, its not easy, good color and pigmentation, good angulation front and rear, nice head, crop should be a little longer, nice weight, healthy dark eyes, topline seems to flow nicely. Overall nice looking female. Love the ears!!


----------

